# User groups



## smokyokie (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to start a group of those of us that are hardcore woodburner users.  Can you tell me how to start a group like that?

Tim


----------



## mossymo (Jul 9, 2007)

Posting here is a great start !!! You may be able to find a "few" here.....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't know how to start a user group....but I love the idea


----------



## buddy (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know how to set it up but it sounds interesting. I'm a wood burner only.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 9, 2007)

You can't. User groups are set-up by the Admin. of the site. We already have a "Wood Smoker" section included in the forums. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=25

No real benefit to grouping ourselves up like that and it makes more work for those who do the work here. Surely us mere mortals reading your thoughts can't be that troubling.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yer cracking me up again Chad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....lol


----------



## illini (Jul 9, 2007)

Guess I will take my MES out to the wood shed and give it a good thrashing


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes...Yes... those troublesome mortals....Must do something about those pesky mortals..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







No, nothing like that really, just thinking about the possibilities PM broadcasts capability, etc, as might relate to issues that would only be of interest to woodburner folks.

I'm like you, I'll smoke on anything. In fact, I've been having to do everything on my ccoalgrill lately, Bertha,my smoker, is still in the hospital having surgery.

Oh, and Marvin, If you think it needs a thrashing, then by all means give it a thrashing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 9, 2007)

Sarcastic thing, isn't he Theresa?


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm telling ya....at the Gathering he had me laughing so hard my side hurt!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 9, 2007)

It's not just his witty humour - it a package deal with his fashion statements


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 9, 2007)

,

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 9, 2007)

Had to edit that last post the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  made me do it


----------



## ultramag (Jul 9, 2007)

Mmmmm, ribs and look I brung my bib with me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If I didn't know better I would think I was insultated.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

Smokey

I really want to keep this wood burning thing alive.  At least it is not about dropping food.  As Sir Chad mandated:  we can use a category on SMF and keep the topic to stick burning.  Mooney and I and many of us are really fed up with pooper cookers where everything is automated so you can 'sleep' during the cook.  Gads, what a shameless violation!  Tending the fire can be the next best part of this whole exersize.

bud


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

IMHO any smoker can and will turn out good Q, but you have to learn how to cook on each individual smoker. The ones that you set and leave, for what ever reason, aren't as difficult to learn as say a stick burner. If you don't have the time or patients to learn a stick burner, then you use what you can afford. Stick burners use a large amount of wood and not all are fortunate enough to have access to large quantities of wood and must use the resources available, ie: gas, electricity, charcoal, lump. Those of us who do use stick burners should feel lucky that we can smoke as our forefathers did except we us steel containers not dirt or wooded structures. The stick burners out there should feel lucky they have the resources to do so,or they would be using the other methods. As for separating the groups, I think the methods used on most smokers is basicly the same and all can benefit from someone elses experiences and knowledge, you just have to be able to use the methods of any given smoker on the one you are using. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 10, 2007)

What, just one side? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Bet the other side sure felt left out!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim, send a PM to Jeff and outline the purpose of the usergroup.  He's pretty responsive to the SMF members whims and wishes.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

I see your thought train, but - I'm interested in _anything_ related to smoking.
Some folks out there may be considering upgrading to a wood burner. The issues you speak of might be very beneficial in their decision making. Or woodburner newbies might learn without making some of the mistakes y'all did.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Why not just put it out there for all to see? Keeps you in the general population of the forums also. You would be missed hiding in one little smoky area.
Poor hillbillies like moi (and Mag) might be saving the pennies left over from their retirement/pay checks (yeah, right) to buy a real wood burning smoker some day and need all the learnin' we can get.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 10, 2007)

Whoa a minute please.  No snobbery going on here.  Having user groups doesn't exclude anyone, and I certainly wouldn't want to.  Anyone that wanted to could subscribe to a usergroup.  Even poor hillbillies like you(lol).  I don't know about Mag, but then he does dress for luch every day (you know, wears clothes w/ a built in bib).

Tim


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

Tim, like Mag said while we were talking at the Gathering, sometimes I read what I posted and it doesn't even sound like I meant it. No snobbery intended.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 10, 2007)

I am not sure if I understand WHY we need a special group for stickburners.. unless you think you're "special" of course
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






At any rate...

Just for Tim.. I made a group that anyone can join if you are a true blue stickburner.

Joining the group will place your name under the StickBurner heading on the Forum Leadership page.

To join just go to the UserCP and look for the Group Memberships link under the "Miscellaneous" heading. Here's a shortcut to it.

Select the group you want to join, swear on your smoker that you use REAL wood as your main source of fuel and click the "Join Group" button.

Alright Tim.. now you owe me another one of your pulled pork sandwiches with a side of brisket.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

... LOL squeaky wheels. Atta boy Oky you're off N runnin. Must be a rilly wunnerful feelin Congrats!

Keep Smokin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 10, 2007)

Shoulda called it the Stik burnun groop
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that there would be reel speshul


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess I'm guilty of the same thing as you because I meant to say that there was no snobbery intended in my posts.


----------

